# G-Sync Fullscreen bzw. Windowed Problem



## ku3rd3 (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

tja so ist das  man baut seit Jahren mal wieder einen PC zusammen, alles läuft aber es bleiben ein paar Fragen. 
Es geht um folgenden Monitor in Verbindung mit einer GTX1080. 
Asus 27 L PG278QR ROG LED DP Gsync

Davor hatte ich ein i7 System und hatte im Treiber Gsync an für Fullscreen und Windowed. Lief ohne Probleme. 
Jetzt bin ich auf einen 2700x auf einem Asus Prime umgestiegen. Jetzt greift Gsync soweit ich das sehe aber
nur noch im Fullscreen bei gleichen Einstellungen. 
Sprich wenn ich z.b. in Hots oder Pubg auf Windowed Full Screen gehe, zeigt der Monitor FPS counter konstant
144 Frames an. Sobald ich auf Full Screen umstelle, passt sich der interne FrameCounter des Monitors dem
Nvidia FPS Counter an. Damit gehe ich davon aus dass Gsync nur im Fullscreen aktiv ist?


----------



## NatokWa (19. Juli 2018)

Hast du auch in den Einstllungen von G-Sync /NVidia-Sytemsteuerung) den Hacken auf "Fenster und Vollbild" gesetzt ? Standart ist NUR Vollbild angewählt .


----------



## ku3rd3 (19. Juli 2018)

genau das ist mein Problem. 

Hast du auch in den Einstllungen von G-Sync /NVidia-Sytemsteuerung) den Hacken auf "Fenster und Vollbild" gesetzt ?

Der Hacken ist im neuen System gesetzt, aber irgendwie scheint es als geht es trotzdem nur im Vollbild. 
Was auch komisch ist, bei jedem Systemstart sagt mir das Win10 Benachrichtigungcenter, dass ich einen
Gsync fähigen Monitor angeschlossen habe. 

Das war beides auf meinem alten i7 System nicht, da kam die Nachricht von Win10 nie und auch im Fenstermodus
hatte ich Gsync. 
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht dass ich einen Treiber nicht hätte oder sonstwas anders wäre. Ich hab ja nur Mainboard, Ram und
CPU getauscht. Graka und Screen sind ja das selbe. 
Aber sobald ich auf Fenstermodus gehe, setzt der Monitor Frame Counter fix auf 144. Der Counter vom Treiber ist dann aber auch
oft oder eigentlich nur unter 144 FPS. 
Sobald ich auf Vollbild gehe laufen beide Counter wieder 100% Syncron. 
Gibts da noch ne weitere Einstellung? Evtl. Treiber neu drauf packen?
Achja ich habe mit dem "Neubau" Win10 neu auf ne m2 ssd aufgesetzt.
Aber das dürfte ja keinen Einfluß darauf haben.... oder gibts in Win10 direkt noch
ne Gsync Einstellung?


----------



## chaotium (19. Juli 2018)

Die Meldung kommt bei mir auch immer, wenn der Monitor aus dem Standby erwacht.


----------



## ku3rd3 (19. Juli 2018)

jetzt wirds noch komischer. 

hatte jetzt Assasins Creed Origins am laufen. Randloses Vollbild. Monitor FPS 144 / Nvidia FPS 56-65 keinerlei Tearing. 
Wenn ich auf Vollbild stelle habe ich Montior FPS 56-65 / Nvidia 56-65 FPS aber merkliches Tearing. 
Das macht doch keinen Sinn. 
Beim Monitor selbst kann und muss man Gsync nicht deaktivieren?
Ich dachte bis her Gsync schließt Tearing aus.

Das alles wie gesagt mit Haken bei "aktivieren Sie G-Sync für Fenster- und Vollbildmodus"

Kann das irgendwie mit dem Wechsel von Intel auf AMD zusammenhängen? Der CPU müsste
es doch egal sein was ich für eine GPU habe???


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2018)

Hast du beim Systemwechsel Windows neu installiert?


----------



## ku3rd3 (20. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du beim Systemwechsel Windows neu installiert?



Ja. Neus Win mit neuer Serial vom neuen USB Stick.


----------

